# Black screen after updating xorg-server



## elimelech007 (Aug 5, 2022)

I have a laptop with an integrated SIS graphics card.
Updated today:

```
root@A9t:/home/luba # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (9 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (9 candidates): 100%
The following 10 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    libxcvt: 0.1.2_1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    graphviz: 2.50.0_5 -> 2.50.0_8
    xf86-input-keyboard: 1.9.0_4 -> 1.9.0_5
    xf86-input-libinput: 1.2.0 -> 1.2.0_1
    xf86-input-mouse: 1.9.3_3 -> 1.9.3_4
    xf86-video-scfb: 0.0.7 -> 0.0.7_1
    xf86-video-sis: 0.12.0_1 -> 0.12.0_2
    xf86-video-vesa: 2.5.0 -> 2.5.0_1
    xorg-server: 1.20.14,1 -> 21.1.4,1

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
    pcre2-10.40 (options changed)

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 8
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

1 MiB to be downloaded.
```


and X did not start. I had to roll back to older versions of the packages.


Question: what if you block for updating, like:


```
# pkg lock xorg-server и xf86-video-sis,
```
- 
can this somehow affect the operation of the operating system in the future and programs in general?​


----------



## elimelech007 (Aug 5, 2022)

```
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
  - libxcvt-0.1.2_1 conflicts with xorg-server-1.20.14,1 on /usr/local/bin/cvt
```


----------



## getopt (Aug 5, 2022)

As you can see from above


elimelech007 said:


> New packages to be INSTALLED: libxcvt: 0.1.2_1


You can safely remove it. Pkg lock is the way to go.

And if you write a PR your problem gets fixed sooner:





						FreeBSD Bugzilla Main Page
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## juha (Aug 14, 2022)

I saw the PR but thought better to vet here first






						265675 – Black screen after updating xorg-server
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




I have a laptop with nvidia graphics that require nvidia-driver-340

Having same issues with blank screen

I did change pkg repo from latest to quarterly to fix this issue

Main problem seems to be xorg-server-1.20.14,1 (quarterly) works but xorg-server-21.1.4,1 (latest) does not

Looking at support for nvidia-driver-340 I discovered the below






						Support timeframes for Unix legacy GPU releases | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com
				




"The Linux 340.* legacy driver series is the last to support the G8x, G9x, and GT2xx GPUs, and motherboard chipsets based on them. Support for X.Org xserver version 1.20 was added to the 340.* legacy driver series with version 340.107, and support for Linux kernels up to Linux 5.4 was added with version 340.108. No further releases from the 340.* series are planned."

So it seems legacy graphics are no longer supported and suspect this is the issue others are having, does that sound right?

If so, many thanks for the support over the years but nothing lasts forever


----------

